# Von Neinstedt nach Blankenburg, 13.1.2021 „es sollte eine entspannte ruhige Wanderung werden“ (x86)



## Lion60 (14 Jan. 2021)

Sonderstempel:

170 Jahre Ev. Stiftung Neinstedt
Bundeswehr Ausstellung
HWN 9913 Glasarche Station 3

HWN aber nur Digital gestempelt (Goldene Hexe):

Stempelstelle 188 / Teufelsmauer Weddersleben 
Stempelstelle 74 / Hamburger Wappen (Teufelsmauer) 
Stempelstelle 76 / Großvaterfelsen 
Stempelstelle 77 / Ruine Luisenburg 
Stempelstelle 79 / Otto-Ebert-Brücke (am Herzogsweg) 
Stempelstelle 78 / Barocke Gärten 

Geisterstempel:

„Helsunger Krug“
Gasthaus Ziegenkopf

Harzer Klosterwanderweg:

Kloster Wendhusen
Bergkirche St. Bartholomäus

Burgen und Schlösser:

Kleines Schloss Blankenburg
Großes Schloss Blankenburg

Schatten der Hexen:

Schloss Blankenburg
Ziegenkopf Bielstein



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Mit

HTC U11 Life 32GB blau fotografiert


----------

